# Bike Carrier for modern Geo bike with longer wheelbase



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

HI all,

So i've been doing some research on tray-style hitch bike carrier for my new Kona Process 153 29er that i'll be picking up this weekend. With the XL size, the wheel base is about 49.5" according to Kona's website.

Most of bike carriers out there only has a limit of 48" wheelbase, with the exception of 1UP-usa.com quick rack. 

Any of you having problems finding tray-style carrier for your XL sized bikes with wheelbase longer than 48"? 

Just wanted to make sure that i'm not missing any other option out there. I know that 1UP receives a lot of good review, but i'm still not set on the fact that there is no "threaded bolt" securing the carrier to the hitch (it uses that ball expander thingy). 

I really like Saris superclamp, but again, it only takes wheelbase up to 48"

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Saris has a long wheelbase bar. "Max 57" axle-to axle measurement".

https://www.saris.com/product/freedom-long-wheelbase


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've had my Hollywood rack for over 10 years, it's never come close to being too short for any bike. My xl Trek Stache 29+ is wider than my car, but I have several inches on either side that the bike could be longer.

I don't know the exact wheelbase limits, but it is secured by a threaded bolt too


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

RS VR6 said:


> Saris has a long wheelbase bar. "Max 57" axle-to axle measurement".
> 
> https://www.saris.com/product/freedom-long-wheelbase


Hmm, i'll look into this.

Anyone with 2017 Kona Process XL use Saris superclamp successfully without buying the long wheelbase bar?


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have the Superclamp 2 and my Banshee has a wheelbase of 1166. The wheelbase on the Stumpjumper 6F is 1143mm. Both of the wheel holders are maxed out. Both bikes are medium.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

My kuat transfer 2 holds my long fat bike no problem (except I use my own strap for rear tire). XL mukluk with 455mm stays. I doubt theres a bike that wouldnt fit besides a tandem lol.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Those are short bikes though. The issue is most bike racks are limited to a 48" (1219mm) and XL enduro bikes tend to run about 49"+.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

jeremy3220 said:


> Those are short bikes though. The issue is most bike racks are limited to a 48" (1219mm) and XL enduro bikes tend to run about 49"+.


correct - the Banshee converted to Inch is about 46" in wheelbase. If that maxes out the superclamp, then mine definitely need to buy the "longer" bar to accommodate my 49.5" wheelbase.

Thanks for the pics - that clarifies things.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

So, just got a response back from Saris regarding their Long wheelbase bar option - they no longer make those. So, there goes Saris' option.

I ended up ordering 1UP 1.25" carrier for now. The other option was Rhino-Rack Dual Trekker carrier for 2 bikes, but it's uber heavy at over 56 lbs. My small civic will definitely feel that . 1Up is only 23 lbs, and even if i add an add on for second bike, it's still over 10lbs lighter than Rhino Rack. 

A lot of great review on 1UP, so we'll see how that works when i get it.


----------



## JustMtnB44 (Nov 8, 2004)

bim6180 said:


> So, just got a response back from Saris regarding their Long wheelbase bar option - they no longer make those. So, there goes Saris' option.
> 
> I ended up ordering 1UP 1.25" carrier for now. The other option was Rhino-Rack Dual Trekker carrier for 2 bikes, but it's uber heavy at over 56 lbs. My small civic will definitely feel that . 1Up is only 23 lbs, and even if i add an add on for second bike, it's still over 10lbs lighter than Rhino Rack.
> 
> A lot of great review on 1UP, so we'll see how that works when i get it.


I've owned both a 1UP and Saris Superclamp. I prefer the Superclamp for a variety of reasons I have detailed in other threads. I have a large Banshee Darkside with a 48" wheelbase and it definitely maxes out the wheel holders on the Saris. That's not to say it wouldn't hold a 49" WB bike, but the tires wouldn't be fully cradled in the trays. Saris really needs to make the Superclamp crossbar 2" longer so it covers up to 50" wheelbase bikes.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Agreed - Superclamp was my first pick as well. I would think making superclamp with slightly longer crossbar wouldn't add too much to the cost either.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Good thing you started this thread because I didn't realize most racks were limited to a 48" wheelbase. I didn't really want to spend the money for a 1up rack but I might have to now.


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

The bike rack industry needs to keep up with the new "long-low-slack" geometry trends going forward, mainly for the sake of us "XL" bike-size riders...


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Even Large frame size enduro bikes are often over 48". The medium Giant Reign is barely under at 47.6".


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

Well, finally got my 1Up quick rack today, just in time for our Thanksgiving trip up to NH. The rack really look sharp and well made. Can't wait to mount it on the hitch and drive it down the road.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I found another hitch rack that fits up to a 50" wheelbase, the Swagman Semi 2.0. The reviews look good and it ticks all the boxes for what I was looking for.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

jeremy3220 said:


> I found another hitch rack that fits up to a 50" wheelbase, the Swagman Semi 2.0. The reviews look good and it ticks all the boxes for what I was looking for.


I wrote to Swagman, asking for a list of all their 1.25" compatible, hitch mounted, platform/tray racks can safely carry two full suspension mountain bikes with wheelbases up to 50", This is the reply:
"Semi 2.0, Sitkka, XC, XTC2, Chinook"

I had only seen the max wheelbase listed on their site for the Semi 2.0, XC2 and XTC2, so the news about Sitkka and Chinook adds a couple of options.


----------



## sutter2k (Jul 26, 2014)

Thule T2 Pro XTB 4 Bike Platform Rack - 2" Hitches goes to 50.5.
Expensive though
Just to add to the list.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

Bumping this back up to the top to see if anyone else has other options?
I've just bought a Guerrilla Gravity Trail Pistol and the 50" wheelbase means limited options. What else is out there?? Cheers.


----------



## gratulin (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm about to find out - getting a Whyte s150 next week with wheelbase 1252mm (Smash is 1270mm) and already have a Thule Doubletrack 2 Bike 990XT. My current bike is 1150mm wheelbase and I can see at least another 100mm of width on the rack when that bike is mounted.


----------



## SMR (Apr 20, 2004)

I have a Kuat Sherpa max wheelbase 47" anyone using one of these with a longer wheelbased bike? Really don't want to get a new rack.


----------



## RX93 (Apr 30, 2018)

Yeah I have a Sherpa with a 48" wb bike. I don't like how low the rear wheel sits on the cradle.


----------



## sutter2k (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a Kuat NV 2.0 with a GG Smash. 49 inch wheelbase. Works fine even though it's spec'd at 48.


----------



## Jpubs (Jan 16, 2021)

jeremy3220 said:


> Those are short bikes though. The issue is most bike racks are limited to a 48" (1219mm) and XL enduro bikes tend to run about 49"+.


My bike is large frame but has 55" wheel base and the med is 51", I'm looking into the saris for this reason


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

Jpubs said:


> My bike is large frame but has 55" wheel base and the med is 51", I'm looking into the saris for this reason


55", dang is that a downhill bike? I would start to wonder about lane clearance with the wheels sticking out from a hitch mount.

Thule T2 Pro XT is spec'd for max 50.5"


----------



## Jpubs (Jan 16, 2021)

bim6180 said:


> HI all,
> 
> So i've been doing some research on tray-style hitch bike carrier for my new Kona Process 153 29er that i'll be picking up this weekend. With the XL size, the wheel base is about 49.5" according to Kona's website.
> 
> ...


They make a wider bar for the saris, but it runs 100 dollars


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

With a XL and XXL Sentinel with a 51inch wheelbase I was limited to options for a tray style hitch carrier. 
I somehow lucked out and scored a brand new Saris Superclamp EX2 for $250. Works great for the XL Trek Stache. Not so much for the enduro bike  
Ordered the extension bar last night from Saris. I will come back and update with pictures once installed


----------



## Rackguy (Mar 23, 2011)

bim6180 said:


> HI all,
> 
> So i've been doing some research on tray-style hitch bike carrier for my new Kona Process 153 29er that i'll be picking up this weekend. With the XL size, the wheel base is about 49.5" according to Kona's website.
> 
> ...


Thule T2 Pro XT is 50.5 " max wheelbase and their Helium Platform is 53". The new Yakima StageTwo is 50+ inches as well


----------



## Kristian94568 (Sep 6, 2016)

Saris SuperClamp EX 2 w. Saris long wheel base bar. Loaded to a Toyota Tundra.

Transition Sentinel V2. 51inch wheelbase. Plenty of space left for even longer bikes.


----------

